# Where did they go?



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Before the freeze I had 4-5 double digit outings in a row. Last two trips after the ice thawed and the water looked great I haven’t gotten a hit. Where did they go?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Dp


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Too much fishing pressure in nice weather. There were 5 guys fishing my hole at dawn. When it was snowing and i couldnt feel my fingers i had that spot locked down.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

KTkiff said:


> Before the freeze I had 4-5 double digit outings in a row. Last two trips after the ice thawed and the water looked great I haven’t gotten a hit. Where did they go?


idk landed 5 lost 2 and had 6-8 other take downs today, wasnt great but was steady all morning


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

hailtothethief said:


> Too much fishing pressure in nice weather. There were 5 guys fishing my hole at dawn. When it was snowing and i couldnt feel my fingers i had that spot locked down.


I fish in my kayak where nobody else goes.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Fishing pressure and a lack of rain this fall has Def added to the slow fishing. Also think these new strains dont want to run as good but that could be due to the lack of flow. That cold snap also hit when the rivers were coming down making the rivers much colder than the lake. Def deters some fish from running. Days i have done good this year have been on a decreasing flows with mild temps. Its all about flow and river temp when one is off the fish dont run that good. Ya need those river rises to 1000 cfps every other week or so to get fish spread throughout the rivers. We just have not had much of those this fall.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Osmerus said:


> Fishing pressure and a lack of rain this fall has Def added to the slow fishing. Also think these new strains dont want to run as good but that could be due to the lack of flow. That cold snap also hit when the rivers were coming down making the rivers much colder than the lake. Def deters some fish from running. Days i have done good this year have been on a decreasing flows with mild temps. Its all about flow and river temp when one is off the fish dont run that good. Ya need those river rises to 1000 cfps every other week or so to get fish spread throughout the rivers. We just have not had much of those this fall.


New strains? What did I miss? Something other than manistee?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I heard the new strains are more of a spring run. They not lying.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Well I know the manistee strain theyve used in the past is very spring oriented. I used to fish PA creeks in fall and Ohio in spring because of it. But if they changed strains (and I didnt hear they did) then I dont know


----------



## dperry2011 (Feb 22, 2019)

From the Ohio DNR website: "Eggs are procured each spring from egg-taking operations in Michigan by the Michigan DNR (Little Manistee strain) and in Wisconsin by the Wisconsin DNR (Chambers Creek and Ganaraska strains). The steelhead strains we use are proven in Lake Erie and provide steelhead runs in our tributaries from fall through spring."


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

dperry2011 said:


> From the Ohio DNR website: "Eggs are procured each spring from egg-taking operations in Michigan by the Michigan DNR (Little Manistee strain) and in Wisconsin by the Wisconsin DNR (Chambers Creek and Ganaraska strains). The steelhead strains we use are proven in Lake Erie and provide steelhead runs in our tributaries from fall through spring."


Ah ok. Wisconsin strain. That would explain the mild cheese flavor I've been noticing...


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Alright so I actually just went and looked up the Wisconsin strains from the Wisconsin DNR site and it says they are a winter run fish. With runs starting in september. So that's good to hear. I'd have to say personally that I've done better this fall in ohio than any other past year's fall. But I also changed which part of my river I fish, and I changed techniques. So maybe this has accounted for my success? Or maybe I've gotten lucky on my trips? Who knows. But I do know that I won't be going back to Elk or Walnut in Pa ever again. Crowding in on a tiny creek just isnt appealing to me anymore. You cant beat Ohio's access and potential to be totally alone when you're out.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Says they mostly run november-dec and april-may. Explains my shortage of sep-oct fish and why the bite has died off heading into january


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Fish I’ve caught are all not real far upstream, deep slow holes within a few miles of the lake. 6-9’ deep holes


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Not much luck today


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Plenty of fish to be had ever trip out. You need to do a lot of walking.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I got 8 today on the Chagrin in about 4.5 hours. Had to move around. Some were doing well some weren’t.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Outstanding day yesterday. Fish to be had in every spot, nearly all of them bright silver. I lost count how many I caught. Thankfully I made the right call on where to go


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

master of steel said:


> *Outstanding day yesterday. Fish to be had in every spot, nearly all of them bright silver. I lost count how many I caught.* Thankfully I made the right call on where to go



Thanks for the good post,
If you would,,,,
Fresh eggs, minnows or flies?

FYI
5 of us last weekend,,,,, Nothing was hitting fatheads or creek minnows,,,, no problems using fresh eggs. ;>)


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Doboy said:


> Thanks for the good post,
> If you would,,,,
> Fresh eggs, minnows or flies?
> 
> ...


Sacs, chartreuse was the hot color


----------

